# Money and Banking - Finance



## BodeMiller1 (Aug 8, 2022)

This is the good stuff:

There are many kinds of Money:

*M1: *Cash
*M2: *Negotiable instruments, Checking Accounts (Demand Deposits), Saving Accounts, Bonds, Stocks, etc.
*M3: *Other, Real Property (Land), Gold and silver.
*M4: *Real Estate (meaning structures, houses), Planes, Boats, etc
*M5: *Grey Market: Importing BMW's from Germany...
*M6: *Black Market, Things you can convert to cash through illegal means, Drugs, Weapons (think arms dealing - global). This is where it's at if you are able to launder the cash, the risks are high butt, the rewards are astronomical. Printing counterfeit bills, etc.

The trick to creating wealth is to collect basis points.


----------



## jimk (Aug 9, 2022)

Somehow the more lengthy elaboration devoted to M6 bothers me


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Aug 10, 2022)

jimk said:


> Somehow the more lengthy elaboration devoted to M6 bothers me


As it should.

I was listening to a guy on Bloomberg radio last night and he's saying have a diversified portfolio and ignore the statements for two years. 

I hope he's not charging people for this advice. Catching a "falling knife or knifes" is not a real plan. The guy is basically saying buy up a lot of crap and hope for the best. 

I always like Ford, now more than ever, the company has positioned itself to out perform going forward.  Are there any other stocks worth buying. Yes there are: Proctor and Gamble - ticker PG. They have the consumer brands people want: Tide, Comet and Charmin. It's expensive to buy at $145 butt, they are the best in class. 

General Electric, ticker GE, they've spun off the Finance arm, butt they are GE.

3M - Minnesota Manufacturing and Mining. The best global conglomerate. Call it $150. 

I own none of these. The only thing I own is silver.


----------



## NYDB (Aug 10, 2022)

do you have a newsletter I could subscribe to?


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Aug 11, 2022)

^^^^
Actually, there is a ski web - site (which you are on). 

So this is it. Yepper.

So the market basket of consumer goods which measures inflation has a component housing. Okay, we all know that the powers that be throw out food and energy because they fluctuate wildly and no one needs either to survive. *Meow...*

Here's the neat thing I just learned last night; In the olden days the Fed. went by how much your house is worth. The thinking is a home is an investment as much as a shelter. This was changed a bugs age ago to how much can you rent it out for.... AirBB, straight rent ( contract, Tennent at will).

So, now some are saying: The rental income has exceeded the gains from buying, holding selling. I'd guess this is straight up true in Killington, butt is it true in the ghettos of Baltimore? Whom does this change benefit*?*

I'm thinking (don't tell anyone) who cares...

SUM OPTIMUS


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Aug 11, 2022)

The bottom line is, if you can file a homestead claim at your primary residence. Please do so....

That was a convoluted argument.


----------



## NYDB (Aug 11, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> The bottom line is, if you can file a homestead claim at your primary residence. Please do so....
> 
> That was a convoluted argument.


You holding physical silver?  Bullion?  

no gold or platinum?  

I have a small position in physical silver and gold.  

no counter party risk that way.   

its a total ‘if shit hits the fan’ hedge on my part.  

otherwise it’s dead money.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Aug 12, 2022)

The way I understand it is: gold is a tuff one, it's all future contracts in that there is not enough gold for everyone that owns it. So no I own no gold. I've bought Canadian coins before and lost my shirt (buy at retail sell at a mark down). 

I have around 40 lbs. of silver in the form of silverware also I am "mining" an old silver quarry on the Concord / Bow line. 

Silver and the others will always have value for obvious reasons...

One of my old co-workers tried to corner the silver market in the 1990's. He only told my his Rolex was fake when I was walking out the door at Waste Management. 

I have a good stoner friend who makes a very good living buying Puts and Calls on stocks. I'm not that guy, butt if I can get a position in Ford with say 2,000 shares I might play the futures with the shares to cover my ass. 

What I really want to do is own apartments. Commercial properties are getting slaughtered...


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Aug 12, 2022)

jimk said:


> Somehow the more lengthy elaboration devoted to M6 bothers me


----------



## NYDB (Aug 12, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> The way I understand it is: gold is a tuff one, it's all future contracts in that there is not enough gold for everyone that owns it. So no I own no gold. I've bought Canadian coins before and lost my shirt (buy at retail sell at a mark down).
> 
> I have around 40 lbs. of silver in the form of silverware also I am "mining" an old silver quarry on the Concord / Bow line.
> 
> ...


How does the mining work?   Do you have a lease or do you own the property?


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Aug 13, 2022)

I am on property owned by the City of Concord. So, I'm trying to stake a claim. If it's worth mining then I have to get permits...

I spoke with a geologist from the state and he said they used to keep the silver locked with lead so it wouldn't be stolen.

So, yea I'm making it up as I go. There are a few old silver mines around here. Butt, no one has done it for a while. It is dangerous because of the metals and danger of falling into an old mine. Out west the shafts are capped. Around here they are filled from brush, etc. I always wanted a granite quarry I stumbled onto this instead.


----------



## NYDB (Aug 13, 2022)

interdasting


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Aug 17, 2022)

Small problem in the quarry, there was a forest fire which took 4 days to put out. Thanks to Concord Fire for their help.


File under: sometimes it's not easy.


----------



## ss20 (Aug 17, 2022)

So... I need to get Ford stock, a quarry/mining operation, and apartments....

Well you nailed "diversification"


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 17, 2022)

The keys to success they never tell you in business school. Going up to the Klondike to stake my claim, heard theres good skiing up that way too.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Aug 18, 2022)

Here's another tip... Build Interstates and all of the infrastructure along the way. Including but not limited to Bank Vaults, Retaining Walls, Underpasses, and those kinds of things. (This is when the working class gets mad). My best line is: "We could buy and sell all of your family over and over". 
Money is just a way to keep score in The United States.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Aug 18, 2022)

So now Europe is blaming all of there financial woes on The United States. Something like "We do not control our destiny inflation is from outside Europe". 

The neat thing is the statement is partially true. With globalization all economies are tied. I there anyone else watching the way our nation is destroying economies in other places (I'll stop there because it's bordering on politics). We have a choice: 1) extremely high unemployment or 2) stagflation 3) negative interest rates.

If you think there is hope, there is butt it's 6 or 7 years out. The economy is like a large ship, once it's moving not much can stop it. 

If you think there is light at the end of the tunnel, it's the Ford Motor Co. logo

Also, meow & lighten up buttercup.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Aug 26, 2022)

Mining went well today. I used an old indian trick, put shampoo on the top to wash away the soot. 

Below, is a reasonable facsimali. Exactly the same thing, butt a smaller operation.


----------



## skiur (Aug 29, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> Mining went well today. I used an old indian trick, put shampoo on the top to wash away the soot.
> 
> Below, is a reasonable facsimali. Exactly the same thing, butt a smaller operation.


Where did the old Indians buy their shampoo?


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Aug 30, 2022)

Morristown Tennesee, then it was "shipped" up to Canada in exchange for beaver pelts.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 1, 2022)

So yea, take all of your building money and buy sand to back fill swaps to build Condos in Florida. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Warning, this may not be legal in a number of ways)

Butt, for those in the know...

https://www.barrons.com/market-data/stocks/f


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 1, 2022)

^^^ Run the graph out to the *max *and compare it to the *Dow*... Everything moves in waves and there is - and will always be _*Regression toward the Mean.*_

Yep


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 2, 2022)

Ford - AV Vienna 
is up 0.25 Euro


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 8, 2022)

You know when there are problems in the economy because people who get caught in serious white - collar crime kill themselves. A good example of this is the CFO of Bed Bath and Beyond. He allegedly cooked the books to his favor to the tune of (no way to put a real # here) north of $50,000,000. The remarkable thig here is he did it w/ another rain maker. How these people think they can get away with these kinds of things is>>>

Greed


----------



## NYDB (Sep 20, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> Ford - AV Vienna
> is up 0.25 Euro


F taking a beating today.  

meow


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 20, 2022)

NYDB said:


> F taking a beating today.
> 
> meow


Off $1.85 Me - ooch! Ford warned abut future earnings. This is what they are supposed to do. It's important to be as transparent as possible (it's a rule that has the weight of law. Okay, it's ticking up at the close; this is all electronic. Of course there are major players selling into the drop.

This link below is insider trading... It's important to look at the last names:

*William Clay Ford Jr            - Buy 267,697 shares at $16.81      March 24, 2022
     (                )                      - Buy 412,500 shares at  $20.62     December 10, 2021
Alexander Ford English  Director - Buy 38.7369 shares at 16.81      March 24, 2022*









						F Insider Trading Activity | Ford Motor Insider Buys and Sells
					

Which executives are buying/selling shares of Ford Motor (NYSE:F) stock? View the latest F insider trading activity at MarketBeat.




					www.marketbeat.com
				




Fortune Favors the Bold

Scratch my General Electric suggestion. Welch is dead and no one is at the wheel. 

_Un- meow
meow_


----------



## NYDB (Sep 20, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> Off $1.85 Me - ooch! Ford warned abut future earnings. This is what they are supposed to do. It's important to be as transparent as possible (it's a rule that has the weight of law. Okay, it's ticking up at the close; this is all electronic. Of course there are major players selling into the drop.
> 
> This link below is insider trading... It's important to look at the last names:
> 
> ...


They can afford to be stupid.  Most of us here on AZ can not.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 20, 2022)

I can’t afford to be stupid but it felt smart to put my life savings on Ford…meow


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 22, 2022)

I don't understand the whole savings thing. 

Speculate, then meow. You're putting the wife before the turnup cart.

This is why they put erasers at the end of pencils. 

I don't understand the whole afford movement. All of a sudden people want to be able to afford: bread, cheese, eggs, shrimp (there are many kinds).

What's this about a weather report?


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 27, 2022)

Ford Motor Co, - Detroit, MI

This should get people up snowy hills. 

Meow factor 7.8


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 27, 2022)

*Rite Aid Corp.* This is beat up, I like the stores, great customer service.

*RAD

CUSIP # 767754 872 


Bed Bath and Beyond

BBBY 

Cusip # 075896100*

This is straight up speculation. They have good brand recognition and they are beat down like red headed steps. If you can wait 5 years to ski and complain about the government full time... Earnings in two days. buy the same $ amount every month.

Nice shower stuff, better than Target. High - End 

Man cannot live by high powered cars alone


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 30, 2022)

Listening to Dan Ray last night on 68 WRKO Boston last night. He was talking about the drop of the Dow Jones. He's right it's the best indicator of our nations economy. So the callers are getting killed in there I.R.A.s and those kind of investment vehicles. 

Here's the cool part, most of the time gold has an inverse relationship with the market. This time around gold is flat and adjusted for inflation  it's off.

Why is this

At this point we don't know. 

hint: it has nothing to do with the _meow _factor.

Further: The State of New Hampshire has an Investment best practices handbook in print. It's pretty good.

W. Buffet OUT


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 3, 2022)

This is my final answer:

*Ford Motor* *F          Detroit MI    USA                       Transportation

Schlumberger       NV        Multinational                            Oil and gas conglomerate*


This is it. You don't want more than two or three stocks. That would be too mutual fundish. No one likes mutual funds... fees on fees. the exit fees.


----------



## NYDB (Oct 4, 2022)

you don't want more than 3 stocks?  

meow indeed.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 7, 2022)

NYDB said:


> you don't want more than 3 stocks?
> meow indeed.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 7, 2022)

Amazon.com
		


Yep, only 3 at the vary varyy  most


*SLB      42.65

F           12.20*

10 shares each                                      $420.65    *SLB*

                                                              $122.00     *F*
                                                              ___________
_ trial Balance   _ *$442.65 *   USD          October 17, 2022
                                                           _______________
                                                            ______________




*SLB   00.70*


News: Sept. 13th *Ford *brings back dividend   *$00.60 per year    .15 *

     Dividend    X  date
                        P  Paydate


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 8, 2022)

NYDB said:


> you don't want more than 3 stocks?
> 
> meow indeed.


Not much happening here today. Butt, Mrs. Neisbomb did total a Ford car last night. Then someone bought gas. And then there were two.


----------



## 180 (Oct 9, 2022)

Ever look at CLM, great qualified dividends?


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 11, 2022)

This is where it get's complicated. You have the ups and downs of: many markets, currency and the tricky part; politics, weather, war, etc...

No cash on hand 
The only problem I see with this "FUND" is they are over the place (butt, they have good picks. 
Light on Real Estate, (REITS) 
Was up to just shy of $150 in 2004 thru 2007. So, the opportunity cost of owning this fund from inception>>> You lost your shirt. It all depend on when you bought and sold.....

If the market goes up ??? This would be a good diversified hold.

As of 10/7/22As of     1  /7/22        NameTickerNAVPricePremium/   Discount to NAVShares Outstanding
CORNERSTONE STRATEGIC VALUE:   FUNDCLM    $6.81$8.7828.93%     209,841,192
Attached below:
Abbott Laboratories 80,000 8,706,400
AbbVie Inc. 87,000 7,620,330
Agilent Technologies, Inc. 16,000 1,615,040
Amgen Inc. 27,000 6,862,320
Anthem, Inc. 13,000 3,491,670
Becton, Dickinson and Company 13,000 3,024,840
Biogen Inc. * 7,965 $ 2,259,511
Cigna Corporation 16,354 2,770,531
CVS Health Corporation 62,000 3,620,800 
Eli Lilly and Company 38,000 5,624,760
Gilead Sciences, Inc. 63,000 3,980,970
Humana Inc. 6,000 2,483,340
Johnson & Johnson 139,700 20,798,536
McKesson Corporation 9,000 1,340,370 Merck & Co., Inc. 61,000 5,059,950 Pfizer Inc. 135,000 4,954,500
Regeneron Pharmaceuticals, Inc. * 5,000 2,798,900
Thermo Fisher Scientific Inc. 20,000 8,830,400 Vertex Pharmaceuticals Incorporated * 13,000 3,537,560 99,380,728


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 12, 2022)

Further, this is the problem with closed end funds, when things are going well...
Here's the thing, The U.S. Greenback is getting stronger; Bank of England, Credit Swiss and the DAX (Germany) are getting killed. Europe always leads the markets for many reasons and the bats are coming home to roost.
The remarkable thing is Bank of America started buying into the market last week. These guys are supposed to be pros., now they are being ordered to rebalance their funds in three days (by tomorrow). It is important to let them fail.

You're going to see a lot of banks go down. Pro tip of the day, make sure you're covered by FDIC and SIPIC. FDIC is a stronger insurance policy as SIPIC will pay only those with money to cover other parts of the economy and the little people are most always screwed.

Meow


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 13, 2022)

October 13, 2022    14.42 




F     11.72   X    10   = 117.20
SLB  44.05  X    10   = 440.05
                                   -------
                       total     $557.25


math check    117.20 / 10  =      11.72

                       440.05 / 10 =      44.05



Avoid Verizon Com, 5G is not playing out as forecasted. 5G cannot be used around airports for obvious reasons. Welcome to Worldcom...

Coca - Cola KO   I've always loved this company and thus the stock. Pepsi has too much going on, Coca-Cola is the _real thing.

Meow indeed buddy roo._

This the best Rock song of the 1990's maybe?

Birdie in the hand for life's rich demand
The insurgency began and you missed it
I looked for it and I found it
I'm Miles Standish proud, congratulate me
A philanderer's tie, a murderer's shoe
Life's rich demand creates supply in the hand
Of the power, the only vote that matters
Silence means security, silence means approval
On the Zenith on the TV, tiger run around the tree
Follow the leader, run and turn into butter - NO!
Let's begin again, begin the begin
Let's begin again like Martin Luther Zin
The mythology begins the begin

Answer me a question, I can't itemize
I can't think clearly, look to me for reason
It's not there, I can't even rhyme in the begin
A philanderer's tie, a murderer's shoe
Example, the finest example is youuu

Birdie in the hand for life's rich demand
The insurgency began and you missed it
I looked for it and I found it I'm
Miles Standish proud, congratulate me
A philanderer's tie, a murderer's shoe
Let's begin again, begin the begin
Let's begin again

Songwriters: Peter Lawrence Buck, Michael E. Mills, William Thomas Berry, John Michael Stipe. For non-commercial use only. REM ALL Rights to The Band


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 17, 2022)

FSLBNAVFriday, October 7, 2022​12.20​42.59​519.60​Cost in519.60​Saturday, October 8, 2022​-​Sunday, October 9, 2022​-​Monday, October 10, 2022​-​Tuesday, October 11, 2022​-​Wednesday, October 12, 2022​-​Thursday, October 13, 2022​-​Friday, October 14, 2022​11.72​44.05​516.27​Saturday, October 15, 2022​-​Sunday, October 16, 2022​-​Monday, October 17, 2022​11.85​43.33​513.46​Tuesday, October 18, 2022​-​Wednesday, October 19, 2022​-​Thursday, October 20, 2022​-​


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 18, 2022)

F        12.06   X 10   =  120.60
SLB    42.95   X  10  =  429.50
                                    -------
                                   $550.10 

Market Value= Y

Net Asset Value = $550.10

Y = (10XF) = (10XSLB) = spot NAV

These kinds of things are easy, divide the Market Value of the pool by the number of units (shares). Similar to a holding of a 401K or mutual fund.

CLM from previous page is different, especially for the overseas holdings. With the hyper political "movements" it would be impossible to price things held in Turkey, GB, Germany anywhere in South Africa and most of South America. 

Credit Swiss is going bankrupt. It's all butt a done deal, just need to do the paperwork and see who gets paid. 
England is a mess as they went from hiking rates to changing their minds. This took away all street cred....

Meow


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 19, 2022)

F        11.96    X 10 = 119.60
SLB    44.88    X 10 = 448.80
                                  -------
                                 $568.04

Meow


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 19, 2022)

China wants to go it alone. They are pulling out of The United Nations for the most part and this will cause problems down the road for them. China wants to buy and sell oil in their own currency. The U.S. is getting ready to fight in The "Sea of China" and this will cause more economic fall out around the world. 
England is in trouble and London has no one to call. The Euro and USD are at par (meaning one for one) as the day the Euro was launched.
The USD can now buy 1.38 Canadian. WOW
Now might be the time to book a trip to Mont Tremblant. Don't let the fact that they do not know how to spell mountain deter you. Further, much meow up there.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 24, 2022)

F          $ 12.50          120.50
SLB      $ 52.37          520.37

                                  $460.87


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 27, 2022)

SLB    52.08            520.80
F       12.96             120.96
                              641.76


Now it's a meow


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 28, 2022)

SLB       49.91          499.10
F           13.14          131.40

                                 630.50

These prices don't mean much because they are not picked consistently. Mid-day prices, in a bit I'll download the close (prices) from Bloomberg and overlay The Dow and S&P. This is the only way to see if you're outperforming the market and by how much.

Please don't fear the bear as he is going to be with us for some time. He looks friendly enough....


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 28, 2022)

SLB      50.08     500.08
F          13.20     132.00


                         $632.08
Yep, Ford is the benchmark for U.S. manufacturing (all things tranport) and Slumberger; world oil and gas. If these don't move up then (plan B) abandon all hope.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 29, 2022)

F       13.26            132.60
SLB   50.45            504.50
                            $637.10   MV

Prices include after hours prices.

I like what this guy is doing here. Anyone can pick stocks, butt there is a meow factor here that is .....


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 2, 2022)

Sell when people are buying and vice versa.

If you run with the sheeple you will get (not good).

The .75% raise is in everyone's best interest in the long run.

13.06     130.60

51.14     511.40

               Not enough


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 3, 2022)

Ford           13.43                               134.30                              ^.36

SLB             51.66                               516.60                             ^.52

*  $650.90 *             Call it high noon


People are still driving affordable, well built cars and they are using gas


----------



## NYDB (Nov 6, 2022)

meow indeed


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 7, 2022)

NYDB said:


> meow indeed


Thank you for asking. I see your question has two parts.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 7, 2022)

What if we started with 600 shares of each compared to buying 100 shares each month?


FSLBMay13.6845.96June11.1335.26July14.6937.03August15.2438.15September11.2035.90October13.3752.03


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 7, 2022)

Yes, sorry...

You make a good point. With high interest rates we'll still be able to make money with CD's and those, butt we're still meowed. Thank you for you imputing.


May10045.964,596.00June10035.263,526.00July10037.033,703.00August10038.153,815.00September10035.903,590.00October10052.035,203.0024,433.00


May10013.681,368.00June10011.131,113.00July10014.691,469.00August10015.241,524.00September10011.201,120.00October10013.371,337.007,931.00


----------



## NYDB (Nov 7, 2022)

don't forget about the powerball strategy!


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 8, 2022)

NYDB said:


> don't forget about the powerball strategy!


Hmmm.
Powerball is a game of chance son.   Meow


----------



## NYDB (Nov 9, 2022)

Life itself is a game of chance.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 9, 2022)

NYDB said:


> Life itself is a game of chance.


I thought it was over. No one could: pitch, hit or run. Then Bode Miller flew over a jump in a downhill race and he lifted his heals and contoured his arms to soar down the fall line as no one else had ever done. For he had mastered the shaped ski. And all in the world was right again.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 9, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


>


I think you're right on this. Today, not good, butt by owning two stocks the whole Ford SLB maybe TOO diversified.

Live and learn right guy? meow


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 10, 2022)

F         14.13           141.30
SLB     53.08           530.80
                             $672.10


See the problem here...

Ford is not a better Co. then SLB. It's apples to orange. The problem is not an investment issue. The problem is a math problem.

It's just not in the fabric of a $10ish stock against a $50ish. If this was real it would be best to sell SLB and buy Ford (once the trade has settled). Unless you plopped down $25,000 to be a day trader.


----------



## NYDB (Nov 10, 2022)

big meow today!


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 14, 2022)

NYDB said:


> big meow today!


Both are off .01! 

You're right, if Ford is a less expensive stock then it's a blood bath. Back to two stocks. 

Thank you for righting the ship. 

I'm going to take the day off and follow the Killington thread. 

Mooo


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 16, 2022)

Getting to the point were no news is good news. In a perfect world your stock would be at .01 for ever and then three days before you go somewhere it goes to $500. So yea,


----------



## NYDB (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 17, 2022)

^^^
Snowy, Snowy Snowy CAT, where that Snowy - Snowy at.

Again thank you for your input. Please give me a couple of days to look into this. 

Meow


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 18, 2022)

The up side to high inflation...

This is how people get rich. 

Because we allow our currency t float...
Interest rates on: CDs, Savings, Demand Deposits, and the like will go above 10%. Not bad meow.

NEVER buy an annuity, or Whole Life (buy term; buy Ford Motor Co. with the rest).

If you borrow $80,000,000.00 to open a ski area, the dollars you're paying back at the end aren't worth as much. This is the secret to (real) wealth. 

I'm not perfect, I once bought $20,000.00 worth of cat toys. Come to find out you can't return them when they are covered in CAT spit. 
(Kinda like a prom dress)

This is what they do and don't teach you at Wharton.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 19, 2022)

Henrietta Kitty Cat,

Beware get rich quick scheems.... Meow



			Who is Sam Bankman-Fried, FTX's embattled founder?
		



You can't put lipstick on a pig; at least of the Mason Dixon line.

Also,


----------



## NYDB (Nov 20, 2022)

reading this thread is like going to Harvard business school on acid


----------



## abc (Nov 21, 2022)

These days, forum are the chosen platform for wannabe bloggers who can’t quite attract enough eye balls on Facebook to get their own blog going. 

Every forum I go to has at least one such.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 22, 2022)

Listen my children and you shall hear of the hot mess ride of THE DISembowler. This was before my time as it goes back 3 score. 

The Dis - as the children know him was an angry man who liked to ski bumps, and thus made his way to Killington. Where he got into it with  a Boston Stockbroker who was a board member,of the local chat board.

It got ugly and he was banned.
No Ski - Offs, not noshrockerlers nor whoville raindeer games. 

He wore a shirt of Violent Green Oh yea _

An army of* those concermed pititioned* the BORD!~

The DIS could only free himself,* BUTTT NOOOO

To this day you can still hear the Dises' screams at the pump hosue.

*


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 22, 2022)

abc said:


> These days, forum are the chosen platform for wannabe bloggers who can’t quite attract enough eye balls on Facebook to get their own blog going.
> 
> Every forum I go to has at least one such.


I've written been published many, many times. 

BLOG is to SMOG

Ski is to me


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 22, 2022)

CHECK


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 22, 2022)

Money and Banking and Finance and Water Flowing ...

Please see below.


Meow back at you.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 22, 2022)

25 Points   Essay

25 Points  What if situation.

Example: What if I bought The Sandwich Depot in Who - Ville. 

10  Dollar cost into SLB (fake ) or F (fake) or 

20 Extra Credit 

30 What if Bill Gates ran the I.R.S. ?


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 22, 2022)

II        What is the the gain of dollar costing 50 into each at the prices above.


III        I forgot 3


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 23, 2022)

Both are up this week. 

This looks like a nice time to graph the gains and compare to The DOW and DAX (Germany).

SKIFree


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 28, 2022)

1903
Henry Ford and 11 investors sign articles of incorporation for Ford Motor Company in Michigan.








1908
Ford introduces the Model T, which became one of the most popular cars in the world.



1913
Henry Ford installs the first moving assembly line for the mass production of an entire automobile.



1927
Ford replaced the T with the Model A, the first car with safety glass in the windshield.



1942
Ford have to shut the production of it's cars and start building planes, tanks and other military equipment.


1956
Ford Motor Company becomes a publicly-held company with public sale of common stock.
https://www.bing.com/ck/a?!&&p=7d0c...b3BpY3MvZm9yZC1jb21wYW55LWNocm9ub2xvZ3k&ntb=1
1964 The Ford Mustang is manufactured, bringing high - powered Sports Cars to the masses. 


13.76
*USD*▲ +11.68 (+563.05%) all time
November 28,  11:34 AM EST · Market Open
Day
Week
Month
Year
5 Year
Max
11.54 Apr 30, 2021 Vol: 90.8M



Previous Close: 14.08
Open                 13.98
P/E                     6.38
Vol                     13.78 Million
High                 13.98
52wk High        25.87
Avg Vol             55.39 Million
Low                  13.74
52wk Low          10.61
Mkt Cap            55.30 Billion

As you can see, this is a very liquid stock. Unlike the junk car behind your house, it can be bought and sold in a flash.

This is where it's at...


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 1, 2022)

F         + 0.23
SLB     +. 015

Intra Day


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 3, 2022)

Yesterday, after the markets were closed in the United States, there was a flurry of buying and selling of Ford Motor.

Why is this important, it's not. This was a good example of computer driven trades. The nice thing about this stock is it's big enough to brush these kinds of thing off like freshly fallen snow off the spoiler of you car.

Plus, electronic trading is highly regulated to keep people from jumping out of sky scrappers in New York, N.Y.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 5, 2022)

Last weeks jobs report too hot.... 

Employers are having to offer more money for talent (anyone with a heartbeat). Adding fuel to the fire.

Where have all the rain makers (a litigator who wins) gone?

Extra big meow today. _*Meow...

Who hacked the Concord Distric School System? No Meow for you...*_

Meanwhile at stately N.H. Library...

Was it The DIS? or Iran? 

At this point we don't know.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 5, 2022)

There's a lot of really odd stuff going on in this world. 

Gold is not acting in the way it was predicted to. It should go up with this much turmoil in the markets. - again silver is where it's at.
No plants in the U.S. are producing war machines. - If we go at it in the Pacific this will change.
In the East there is still economic hope. - This must be destroyed.
I forget what 4 was for...
An inverted bond curve predicts recessions ( long term bonds pay more than short). This has been confused and confused.. (it's too fickle)
Many of the well healed are realizing their financial advisors have not and never where acting in their best interest. _Not much meow for them._
Skiing costs money. That's why. 
Musk is going to get his clocked cleaned by: Ford, GM, VW, Mercedes Benz and that ilk. I don't think he cares.
Eight is enough.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 6, 2022)

Here's another...
If you use paypal, venmo or any of these and you transfer over $600 the I.R.S. will now be able to see these transactions. A lot of people are saying the I.R.S. is cracking down on the poor and middle class. 

Not so NYDB, this is important to yes make sure taxes are being paid, butt [sic] criminals are not laundering $. These platforms are not banks butt are acting like them. Meow - Let's face it this is how drug dealers and other whovilliains move cash. So, when you hear the ads against this tell your friends the guy on a ski forum says it's B.S.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 7, 2022)

*Microsoft            Never bet against Bill Gates*
Eclipse Aviation (gates)

*Ford                      Best in class 

Proctor and Gamble

CSX Trains     When I was in Springfield Mass (who ville) CSX bought the rails and other things for:

Vermont, Maine and New Hampshire - Rail is by far the most efficient way to move frieght.

.*


----------



## Richard Lineback (Dec 8, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> There's a lot of really odd stuff going on in this world.
> 
> Gold is not acting in the way it was predicted to. It should go up with this much turmoil in the markets. - again silver is where it's at.
> No plants in the U.S. are producing war machines. - If we go at it in the Pacific this will change.
> ...


I believe that gold will still show its growth potential but a bit later. When everyone least expects it, my opinion.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 8, 2022)

Richard Lineback said:


> I believe that gold will still show its growth potential but a bit later. When everyone least expects it, my opinion.


Hope your right- it's just so odd.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 15, 2022)

*





						Home
					

SLB is a global technology company, driving energy innovation for a balanced planet




					www.slb.com
				



* *Carbon and waste capture Tech. First among Giants. Out classing Exxon Mobile, Gulf and all.*

*SCHLUMBERGER NV       SLB*


*https://www.ford.com      Multinational, cars, trucks. *

*FORD MOTOR CO.            F*


*edit: Both off 0.500000 , Buy into this or forever hold your piece.  
*


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 20, 2022)

CD's with one time or more bump up (resets). at 4.50 %...

Ford getting splattered, SLB strong....


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 30, 2022)

1) Buy Ford Motor Co. and hold. 

2) Invest in Silver.

3) Pick up aluminum cans on the side of the road (or from under your kids' bed) and cash them in. Or, if you're not in New Hampshire bottle bill them out at the going rate. 

*WIN,* *Win, ** Win

That's what's up.*


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jan 4, 2023)

Ford Motor Co.

OPTIONS

Some options are "in the money" others not so much.

Master this and never worry about being vailed again. Meow
*Option         *                              X date                                     Last       Bid      ask      delta    % delta      Volume         Open        Interest    Volatility 

F230106C000090002023-01-03 12:18PM EST9.002.722.892.950.00-27790.00%F230106C000095002023-01-03 11:06AM EST9.502.302.412.450.00-3550.00%F230106C000100002023-01-04 11:39AM EST10.001.991.921.95+0.36+22.09%42870.00%F230106C000105002023-01-04 2:37PM EST10.501.461.421.45+0.26+21.67%122340.00%F230106C000110002023-01-04 3:44PM EST11.000.880.910.96+0.15+20.55%6022,7690.00%F230106C000115002023-01-04 3:47PM EST11.500.450.450.48+0.16+55.17%2,21710,2290.00%F230106C000120002023-01-04 3:49PM EST12.000.140.130.14+0.05+55.56%12,58313,86631.64%


F230106C000100002023-01-04 11:39AM EST10.001.991.921.95+0.36+22.09%42870.00%F230106C000105002023-01-04 2:37PM EST10.501.461.421.45+0.26+21.67%122340.00%F230106C000110002023-01-04 3:44PM EST11.000.880.910.96+0.15+20.55%6022,7690.00%F230106C000115002023-01-04 3:47PM EST11.500.450.450.48+0.16+55.17%2,21710,2290.00%F230106C000120002023-01-04 3:49PM EST12.000.140.130.14+0.05+55.56%12,58313,86631.64


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jan 5, 2023)

I have 10 shares of Ford.    ticker F

*And I'm back and you better believe it baby. I'm back, back in the NY Grove. *



ExchangeNYSESectorConsumer DiscretionaryIndustryAuto Manufacturing1 Year Target$15.00Today's High/Low$12.22/$11.88Share Volume18,747,945Average Volume70,554,710Previous Close$12.0152 Week High/Low$25.87/$10.61Market Cap49,029,925,537P/E Ratio5.54Forward P/E 1 Yr.6.13Earnings Per Share(EPS)$2.20Annualized Dividend$0.60Ex Dividend DateNov 14, 2022Dividend Pay DateDec 1, 2022Current Yield5.14%


----------



## connormag (Jan 5, 2023)

You've built a pretty good financial network, the only thing you need for that whole list of ideas is solid start-up capital. I didn't get a big inheritance, I didn't have much desire to speculate on currency, not to mention stocks. Well, I was never interested in drugs or any other shit. Since I’m a medical school graduate, my profession didn’t imply the greatest wealth, however, I began to consider options such as financial advisor for medical professionals. So far I’m living off my salary as a doctor and I have enough to live on, hopefully that will change as I improve my qualifications.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Wednesday at 11:15 AM)

I      Gold is coming around.


----------

